

The Business Cards of Famous People - sidwyn
http://www.flavorwire.com/364847/the-fascinating-business-cards-of-20-famous-people/view-all

======
hugi
Look at that subtle off-white coloring. The tasteful thickness of it. Oh my
God, it even has a watermark!

------
zb
At least two of these (Wright Brothers and Albert Einstein) appear to be
sourced from this site: <http://krjgifts.com/> (which is selling them).

Which is, I guess, why they look so new - because they're fake. Or, as that
site puts it "reproductions". Which is to say, fake. "Hanger @ Huffman Field"?
Give me a break.

------
jstalin
Not sure if Zuckerberg's is fake or if he is that much of an arrogant prick...

~~~
allsystemsgo
I believe it was meant to be a joke.

~~~
bentcorner
Indeed, although to outsiders who lack the context of the usage of the phrase,
it comes off as a bit crass. In the TC article it sounds like they were
pulled, which was probably a good idea for all involved.

------
GabrielF00
Could someone explain the short paragraph on Abraham Lincoln's business card?
It's quite charming - he says he's willing to tell jokes and split rails in
addition to practicing law - but I'm curious about the reference to "the
terrible time I've had in crossing the stream".

~~~
Peroni
Apparently it was created by the Democratic committee during the Presidential
election of 1864. Crossing the stream may be a humorous, self-deprecating jab
in reference to his transition from law to politics.

------
T-hawk
Side note, but dear god it is fantastically ugly and jarring to have
advertisements inserted inline in that article between the card images. Can't
anybody figure out how to make the World Wide Web better than this?

~~~
mseebach
<http://adblockplus.org/>

You can thank me later.

------
stcredzero
Another BS "mobile" site. Is it really necessary to take 5 seconds to load
just for that? When I see that BS on the iPad, I hit the back button and go
elsewhere.

------
spyder
_"In today’s climate of cell phone contacts, Facebook and LinkedIn, business
cards may be becoming a thing of the past."_ Is this true? If you meet a
stranger do you start to type his name right in to your phone? It seems
simpler to accept the business card and enter his contact info in the phone
later after the meeting.

------
jwillgoesfast
An interesting documentary: "Helvetica" (free on amazon prime)
[http://www.amazon.com/Helvetica/dp/B002RIOGI0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=...](http://www.amazon.com/Helvetica/dp/B002RIOGI0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359177578&sr=8-1&keywords=helvetica)

------
jwillgoesfast
Does anyone know what font face Steve Job's card is in?
[http://assets.flavorwire.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/jobs...](http://assets.flavorwire.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/jobs.jpg)

~~~
Luc
Avant Garde Gothic, or damn close anyway:

[http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/itc-avant-garde-
gothic...](http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/itc-avant-garde-gothic/)

Try entering some text from the card, and compare.

------
SkyMarshal
Interesting that Steve Jobs's lists him as VP instead of President, CEO,
Founder, Chairman, etc. I'm guessing that card was circa John Sculley?

------
rplacd
What face does the Wright Brothers card use? It can't be Futura - it came out
in 1927; Wilbur Wright died 1912.

~~~
Peroni
Definitely not Futura. Closest I could find are the following:

* <http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/typodermic/winthorpe/>

* <http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/berthold/quadriga-bq/>

* <http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/dtptypes/garamond-nine-six-dt/>

------
jcoder
Zuck continues to not surprise me.

